# GREAT first time mother...is this genetic?



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 5, 2012)

I mean, I was just wondering, as no matter what i will be keeping her best-est doe for me for the future..but really...can this trait in rabbits be passed on?

Seriously...I have heard over and over since I got this doe when she was 3 months old: "Don't be surprised if her first time she loses all the babies, just try again..."  and "First time mothers sometimes don't no what to do and they loose the babies or get scared and won't nurse them..."

That has been the mantra and I was prepared...but NO!  She had 6 PERFECT healthy babies that are now still doing well with fat little bellies and getting their bright white pretty fur and they will be 1 week old tomorrow...

I expected losses, may still have a few I know, but I mean like right out the gate losses, not accidents down the road (which could always happen, I know...)

The doe is even NICE to me still and has calmed down since kindling...we called her "Skitz Head" because she was skitzy and jumpy and always ran in circles for no darn reason...Now Skitz has calmed down and comes to me for her petting when I open the cage to check the babies - gotta give her lovin's first, and then she doesn't care what I do...she watches me like a hawk..but doesn't offer to lunge at me or bite me or growl...just waits patiently while I fiddle with her kits then goes to check them over when I am done...

Is this more common than I was led to believe?  And can it be passed to her daughters?  I'm just wondering - It's been a nice little miracle after the let down with our older doe last week and having to cull her...a nice little prayer answered   So I was curious what my future odds are with her offspring?


----------



## CYGChickies (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had this experience as well. Out of five litters I've had four perfect first-time does with loss of two out of 2 of 14 from the four successful litters. That being said, the fifth doe's litter of 8 was born dead or died shortly after birth all snuggled in the nest covered in fur just ice cold. It's a lot like Russian Roulette I think. Four of those five does have been rebred--one still has kits--and I'm eager to see second litters in comparison to first. I hope the total loss doe doesn't lose again or I'll have to stop breeding her. Her babies were perfectly beautiful and healthy just dead. I'm hoping for live kits from all and I'm fairly optimistic but worried at the same time. These kits will be the death of me!

CYG


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 5, 2012)

This girl is golden! Yes, mothering instincts can be passed on, along with a more docile temperament - I would absolutely give this does' daughters serious consideration when it comes to future breeding animals. Congrats on getting a real winner!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 5, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> This girl is golden! Yes, mothering instincts can be passed on, along with a more docile temperament - I would absolutely give this does' daughters serious consideration when it comes to future breeding animals. Congrats on getting a real winner!


This makes me happy to hear!  After bad luck with the other doe, I'm jazzed beyond belief to hear I've got something GOOD going for me! (Plus those 6 perfect babies help a lot too  )


----------

